# LG 990i won't part witth picyures!



## coldbather (Mar 15, 2006)

I have an old LG 990i phone/camera. It has somewhere in its bowels 224 digital photographs that are impossible to download to my PC. They are easily enough viewed on the phone screen; still highly visible when the SIM and micro SD card (which is blank according my separate card reader) are removed. I have even tried reading the instructions (and following them) but nothing will persuade it to relinquish my photos. I have paid a well regarded computer specialist to no avail: I have replaced the connecting lead with a new LG original  zilch; my teenage granddaughter who has a later similar device permanently welded to her head is baffled: those photos are staying put somewhere in that old phone. Can anyone out there HELP please!


----------

